

How To Choose A Niche For Your Startup That Gets You To Critical Mass - sanguit
http://platformed.info/facebook-harvard-seeding-growth-traction/

======
livestyle
Good start..I would say in terms of finding a niche Google keyword tool and a
tool like secockpit are great for finding niche goldmines

